# Are you a Misanthrope?



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Are you a Misanthrope?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

no, sir.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Unfortunately. I hate myself for it...


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

no


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Absolutely.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yes, to hell with everyone I know and everything that brings them joy in life. I should probably take more Midol. It seems to be wearing off.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

For the most part, yes.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes. But I'm also optimistic and love Earth and life. Go figure.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_No._


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> Yes, to hell with everyone I know and everything that brings them joy in life. I should probably take more Midol. It seems to be wearing off.


Mmmm... Midol=happy candy. Yummy. :nw

I'm about 50/50 misanthrope/not. There are two very different aspects to my personality. I either love everyone or hate everyone depending on my mood. It averages out to about 50/50.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm pretty close yea


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Depends on my mood and the amount of beer I've consumed.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hmm...

I don't think I am, but I'm getting there.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

No


----------



## somedude (Jan 4, 2004)

Incase anyone's like me and is currently thinking, what kind of rope? misanthrope : a person who hates or distrusts humankind
No


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

proudly so.


----------



## replica (Dec 22, 2006)

Hmmm. Yep.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

Occasionally, for the most part no.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

No. I used to think I hated people, but I realized it was myself that I have a problem with.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Not really...er only certain people.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

no, I like people but people don't like me :stu


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

No... if anything, it's society [the current culture] I hate... not people.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Well yes and no. I had to look up the word and from what i understand it is basicaly a hatered for Human beings right? Well I think hate is a very strong word, i dont hate people, even the person who abused me mentaly and physicaly for years, but I do dislike the negative aspects of the human kind along with this world. It is really not just a dislike of humans, but what made humans the way they are, wich as far as i can tell is this world. I think if nature were different people would possibly be more kind. But hey people make who they are right? Yea i will say i am a Misanthrope to a degree but not enough to choose yes on this poll. My vote is NO!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

most definitly :/


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

I am thanks to this place.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Kinda.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

It's complicated. Humanity is generally **** but it's down to circumstance. Whether someone is good or bad depends on how they were brought up, and as you can tell this goes all the way back to the big bang. You don't hate insects because one stung you, it's just what some of them are born to do.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Humanity overall yes but there are many individuals I like and I don't hate anyone.


----------



## boymeetsworld (Mar 23, 2017)

A tiny bit.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

CrystalGemPearl said:


> I am thanks to this place.


What about this place made you become misanthropic?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Overall probably, but not at an individual level.


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

It's a coping mechanism, I'm sure. A moral indignation galore. Guilty as charged. It helps me sometimes, but it's a dead end to keep externalizing the problem. I do my best to steer clear of cynicism/misanthropy/nihilism. It's an uphill battle. A battle for a life worth living in fact. **** sapiens are social animals. It can't believe anymore I'm the rare exception and live a horrible life as a part-time hermit. That bubble burst. The thing I truly hate is the never ending torture called SA. Deep down, I just want to be part of a social group, be normal..ish.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I think people overall annoy me, but I don't hate them. I rate Humans higher than chimpanzees and gorillas, (who while I find interesting I have an overall negative opinion of,) but less than bonobos (that hippy lyfe,) and orangutans. I have a soft spot for them, probably the red hair, I like highland cows best too. With cats it's a toss up between red and black fur when I think about it I seem to have formed the same opinion of Human hair colour. How creepy. Nah brown hair is nice too, and I like blond hair sometimes.

What I'm saying is though. I like individual people.


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

Barry bin Laden said:


> What about this place made you become misanthropic?


People will mock you for being anxious. Thinking your issues are ridiculous.
Yet judge you for stuff anyway, even if you're not anxious.

They prefer you act off-putting with no shame over you mentioning you have a phobia of engaging in said behavior (despite their criticism of said behavior in the first place).

The ****ing hypocrisy of our world!!


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

CrystalGemPearl said:


> People will mock you for being anxious. Thinking your issues are ridiculous.
> Yet judge you for stuff anyway, even if you're not anxious.
> 
> They prefer you act off-putting with no shame over you mentioning you have a phobia of engaging in said behavior (despite their criticism of said behavior in the first place).
> ...


I haven't seen much of that on here. Are you talking about peoples reaction to your phobia?

People can develop phobias of _anything_, so surely all phobias should be equally respected.

My SA is definitely social phobia. I don't suffer from low self-esteem but I have this deep-routed fear of ridicule and humilation that I know full well is irrational and all in my head but I'm still anxious as **** around most people!


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

CrystalGemPearl said:


> Like people.


Your misantropic noises suck


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

I don't get it 

Seriously I don't understand why I've being punished to two months practice Vs two months practice...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Some usernames from the past in this one. 

I miss some of these people.

And yes, I say that as a misanthrope.


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

Barry bin Laden said:


> Thank you.


Barry, you know how this is going to end.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

There are days when I am disappointed with humanity, but no, I am not a misanthrope. It is gross to say, but I actually _love_ people. It hurts, it hurts...:dead


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> There are days when I am disappointed with humanity, but no, I am not a misanthrope. It is gross to say, but I actually _love_ people. It hurts, it hurts...:dead


Well, that's disappointing.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> I actually _love_ people.


uke


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Well, that's disappointing.


I know. :crying:



Hank Scorpio said:


> uke


Right? (lol)

"sigh" :no


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Old thread, but no, even though I have every reason to be, I'm not a misanthrope. I just feel sad and discouraged that I can't seem to connect with people.

I'm the odd one out, not them.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

> I'm really beginning to hate the online misanthrope community. I was initially more empathetic to them, considering how vile the internet can be. However, after a while, I noticed how ubiquitous they were around the internet and how unavoidable their presence is. Every single place on the internet (except for some religious forums) have to be flooded with people whining about how they think humans suck and should all die. Not to mention they tend to blow all the bad things of humanity out of proportion and act like they're so unbelievably smart and better than everyone simply because they hate humans. They use arguments are terribly flawed and unscientific (ex. "Humans are the only animals that kill their own kind" when this has been documented in other animals - for reasons other than self-defense or food furthermore) and I can barely even begin to argue with them since they act so narcissistic. And clearly by the way they are talking they are biased and only paying attention to the bad news.
> 
> To make an analogy about how I feel about them, recall if you have played The Sims and had the Tragic Clown appear in your home. Initially he seems like a hurt person and you need to comfort him, but nothing works and then he begins to act unbelievably obnoxious, and you can't escape him no matter where you go (except to work).


:wink2:


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

part of the time.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

No.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I think I am but I don't feel hatred anymore. More like it's to be expected and like it's the norm, though I try to make a point. If I do, I would want to do it in a dignified way, a way that doesn't disrupt my ideals of integrity. Sometimes I see road shenanigans and I'm like seriously, bro?


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I am an exoplanet of misanthropy, the rest of you are merely my satellites.... :nw:nw


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

I don't think so. I don't feel hatred for people in general. I'm usually just astounded by the level of stupidity the general population show, and I have no faith in them on that front.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Im not a sociopath/psychopath, and good people are wonderful, but i hate most people in general. If they arent mean, arrogant, troublemaking or trying to screw you over, then they are shallow, stupid, wreckless, careless, etc.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

Yes. I tend to have a more quietly cynical take on people, especially folks I don't know well.
I treat people with respect, but I'm not surprised when it seems that I am not treated in the same way, or that I see others disrespect or harm others. It seems like an increasingly crueler world and country we live in.

I wish I could meet a special lady. That would help me to feel better, about myself and make things easier to manage in life.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I can be at times, but mostly I'm the opposite. I spend a lot of energy trying to help people. I am not sure exactly why but I have been really *****y with people recently. Some girl I know told me I need to get laid the other day. Maybe, she's right. Or maybe I need to do certain things differently. Change can put me on edge until I've figured things out and put things in motion. Whatever it is, I do like people but I don't always want them around.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

80%


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

No. As said by Charles Bukowski "I don't hate people. I just feel better when they aren't around."


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Nope, I actually like people a lot. It's just that interacting with them scares me.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd say so, yes. And everyone else knows I am too~ xD


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

WinterDave said:


> I am an exoplanet of misanthropy, the rest of you are merely my satellites.... :nw:nw


What kind of loser is part of a system? I'm a rogue planet.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Nope. I have a deeply rooted innate love for people. Their living and well being, as well as my own.

People can be damn stupid sometimes, but not to deter the way I feel about them in the grand scheme.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Funny observation: It seems most of the people who voted yes here ended up banned.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I can't believe some people from back then are still around.

Anyway my answer is still the same, even if i forgot to vote in 2007.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

^ lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

eukz said:


> Funny observation: It seems most of the people who voted yes here ended up banned.


The poll results are messed up for me I think. It says 43 for yes, but only shows about 20 and some of them I get the feeling didn't vote yes, and are also mostly not banned hmm.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> The poll results are messed up for me I think. It says 43 for yes, but only shows about 20 and some of them I get the feeling didn't vote yes, and are also mostly not banned hmm.


Actually my guess at the moment was that although the number of votes remain, once you get permabanned your nickname disappears from the polls. It was hard for me to see it as a random error, considering the topic and how old the thread was xD


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

eukz said:


> Actually my guess at the moment was that although the number of votes remain, once you get permabanned your nickname disappears from the polls. It was hard for me to see it as a random error, considering the topic and how old the thread was xD


Apparently I have too much time on my hands so I counted the no votes and there's more than 45 names there so yeah it's messed up somehow lol.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm more of a scruffy vagabond, honestly.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

All these old polls got their results messed up during a software upgrade.


----------

